# Vapor Trail vs. Winner's Choice



## vito9999 (Jun 30, 2009)

I became dissatisfied with WC string's 4 years ago do to high cost. Went with VT on a Guardian back then. They were much better and less expensive.


----------



## jmoran582 (Sep 5, 2015)

vito9999 said:


> I became dissatisfied with WC string's 4 years ago do to high cost. Went with VT on a Guardian back then. They were much better and less expensive.


Thanks... I found an old post with the same question and it was hands down VT for overall performance and price.


----------



## pokem (Apr 27, 2015)

I went with VT just do to turn around time. Bought two sets of strings and cables for separate bows I had them in a couple of days. Be sure to wax the strings before you start shooting or they will get fuzzy in a hurry!


----------



## jmoran582 (Sep 5, 2015)

pokem said:


> I went with VT just do to turn around time. Bought two sets of strings and cables for separate bows I had them in a couple of days. Be sure to wax the strings before you start shooting or they will get fuzzy in a hurry!


Thanks man, I ordered a set yesterday and already got a ship notice. I'm excited to get em going.


----------



## pokem (Apr 27, 2015)

My cables fit great but had to put a couple twist in the string so shoot it 10 or so times before you serve in your peep. Good luck this season.


----------



## waydownsouth (Jun 18, 2012)

In my opinion winners choice are the best strings on the market! Been using them the last 5 years on my bows with no issues but I agree they are expensive.


----------



## 6APPEAL (Sep 1, 2009)

Never had an issue with Winners Choice strings other than the cost.


----------



## pokem (Apr 27, 2015)

I've always used winners choice as well but decided to try VT and I'm happy with them so far.


----------

